# Search function overloaded?



## Betsy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have tried to use the search function lately and get a message saying that the  memory is exhausted etc.   Is this really the case?  whagtever is the problem the search site is not available.  Thanks for checking into this matter.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy, the Search function works fine for me.  Maybe you might clear your browser's cache or cookies or whatever?  Close and reopen your browser?  Restart your computer?

Just a few ideas...

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

The search capabilities of the vBulletin software we're using are pretty rudimentary.

You can also use Google to search all of TUG, not just the BBS, via this form:
http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 4, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> Betsy, the Search function works fine for me.  Maybe you might clear your browser's cache or cookies or whatever?  Close and reopen your browser?  Restart your computer?
> 
> Dave



I've also had several failures related to memory allocation.  These errors are not at all likely as a result of a user's PC.  Certainly looks like an intermittent server issue.  And since I'm seeing it too, that certainly does not point to an issue with Betsy's machine.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 4, 2008)

flyerbobcat said:


> I've also had several failures related to memory allocation.  These errors are not at all likely as a result of a user's PC.  Certainly looks like an intermittent server issue.  And since I'm seeing it too, that certainly does not point to an issue with Betsy's machine.




That was why I said they were "just a few ideas."  Something to try, just in case it works, and something to rule out, if it doesn't.  Obviously, if others are having the same issue, then it's not her machine.

Dave


----------



## clsmit (Nov 18, 2008)

*Here's the error I just got when trying to search*

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 312800 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1016

Hope this helps debug something! I'll do a google search instead.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2008)

its a common..but seemingly random error.


----------



## Dewnay (Nov 19, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> its a common..but seemingly random error.



Brian, I'm able to consistently reproduce the problem. If I search the Marriott forum using the keywords "Newport week", the error will occur. However, if I use "Newport weeks", the search completes with no error.

It seems to be associated with searching a forum of a large size with one of the keywords being less than 5 characters in length.

Dewnay


----------



## Nancy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Search errors*

It seems to use OR when searching on 2 words (or probably more) so if one of the words is common it finds a lot (or too many) matches.  At least that is what I observed when trying to do a 2 word seach.  Can't even remember what words I used, but I removed the most common one and the search worked.

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2008)

imo the global search option works 100x better anyway...i really am at a loss for how to cure the issue you seem to have with the bbs search.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe the bbs developer can use this info to debug the bbs for you.


----------

